# Forum Home Renovation Landscaping, Gardening & Outdoors  PVC strip drains with limestone or travertine? Your photos and experiences?

## l2oBiN

I am looking to install some 20m+ of strip drains around a pool area, where I plan to use travertine or limestone pavers. So far I seem to be finding black pvc, which while contrasting the light pavers might not look that bad?  
Could you post your photos and experiences with such a combination?  
Going stainless steel is just way too expensive..

----------

